# USB 2.0 very slow - Windows XP Pro



## adrian078

Hello,

My USB 2.0 speeds are very slow.  I have been copying from an external 2.5" drive to my PC and it took about 30 mins to copy a 700MB file.

I thought realistic speeds for USB 2.0 was up to 40MBps?  The above speed seems to be about 3mbps.

I was only transferring one file at the time.  I have one other usb device attached but that was switched off.

Any ideas where to start?


----------



## linkin

Perhaps the USB stick is a 1.1 device? have you tried using the USB ports on the I/O panel? Those adapters you get to replace a floppy or something are generally slower.


----------



## adrian078

linkin93 said:


> Perhaps the USB stick is a 1.1 device?



It's an external hard drive so it shouldn't be 1.1. I've also tried my friend's which he says is fast on his PC



linkin93 said:


> have you tried using the USB ports on the I/O panel? Those adapters you get to replace a floppy or something are generally slower.



I've tried the front USB's which connect to the motherboard.  Is that what ou mean? Or do you mean the ones on the back?


----------



## linkin

yes, try the ones on the back.


----------



## mx344

40!! wow, never knew it could be so fast lol, i get around 5 to 6.


----------



## adrian078

mx344 said:


> 40!! wow, never knew it could be so fast lol, i get around 5 to 6.



Don't laugh!  5 to 6 is better than 3mbps! LOL


----------



## adrian078

ok, tried the USB ports at the back and I get seemingly normaly speeds.  I copied about 800MB in about 40 secs.  Which is about 100 times faster than before.

So why are the front ones so slow?  How do I get them going fast?


----------



## Twist86

Front USB = 1.1 USB....you can have a USB drive with USB 5.0 and 100mb transfer speeds but its worthless without a USB on your board that also is 5.0. (mind you only 3.0 so far is out )

Also the front USB are from the CASE not the motherboard thus the difference in speeds.


----------



## adrian078

Twist86 said:


> Also the front USB are from the CASE not the motherboard thus the difference in speeds.



Don't the front USB's plug directly into the motherboard?  Do they connect to a different bus?  

Why would anyone make a motherboard with USB 1.1 these days?




Here's my setup:

Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R motherboard
4GB RAM
E7500 Duo


----------



## linkin

I don't know, but my case has 4x USB ports on the front and they are all at good speeds, but my brothers thumbdrive is horribly slow - it's a 1.1 drive. he got it in a cheap store and they advertised it as a 2.0 drive


----------



## Bodaggit23

Twist86 said:


> Also the front USB are from the CASE not the motherboard thus the difference in speeds.



They plug into the board. Why would they be slower?


----------

